# North Dakota Fur Hunters and Trappers Rendezvous



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just a quick heads up on the 2009 Rendezvous for those that are interested. It's kind of in advance, I don't know who the venders are yet, or what the Demo's are. I'll keep updating when they do.

Saturday, February 28th, 2009 - 8:30 AM TO 3:00 PM (CST)

To be held at:
Joann Hetzel 4-H Building
3715 East Bismarck Expressway
Bismarck, North Dakota

http://www.ndfhta.com/adobe/2009_Winter_Meet_Flyer.pdf

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't know if I will be able to make it this year. But the last two years I went there were GREAT demos. If you are in Bismarck that weekend try to make it to some of the meet.

NDFHTA is a great organization to be a part of!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll actually make it this year. I will be in Bismarck for Fire school that weekend. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good. You can pick up some knowledge for me this year. I will have you pick up my raffle tickets for selling and I need another association cap in snow camo!


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

xdeano, thanks for posting the info., I will update the website with more information as soon as I recieve it!


----------



## gamechaser (Dec 4, 2008)

what kind of information is presented? Seems like it would be a great place to pick up some pointers


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is the info from last years winter meet, it will give you an idea of what is presented!

2008 WINTER MEET

Saturday, February 16th, 2008 - 8:30 AM TO 3:00 PM (CST)

To be held at: 
Joann Hetzel 4-H Building
3715 East Bismarck Expressway
Bismarck, North Dakota 
(Just east of North Dakota Game and Fish Department)

Demonstrations Devoted To:

Fur Repair & Making the Most of Your Raccoons - Rick Tischaefer, North American Fur Auctions
Predator Calling - Jim Borg & Orville Eide
Muskrat Trapping - Bill Haase
Gland Extraction & Lure Making - John Graham - Fur Country Lures

Rick Tischaefer will also be receiving furs for the 
North American Fur Auctions May sale

Lunch provided on-site
The business meeting will be held after lunch
Auction featuring trapping/hunting related items
Trap supply dealers
Supply Dealers Welcome - Free Set-up
Contact Phil Mastrangelo for reservations

For more information contact:

John Paulson (701) 258-8777
or
Phil Mastrangelo (701) 667-9380

www.ndfhta.com


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Trapper62 said:


> Fur Repair & Making the Most of Your Raccoons - Rick Tischaefer, North American Fur Auctions
> Predator Calling - Jim Borg & Orville Eide


I attended both of these last year and they were good.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

There are a lot of tips and tricks that are brought to the table by people who have been in the fur business for years. They let you know how to get the biggest bang for your buck, (no pun intended), with your furs.

It's very informative for everyone, even if you've been interested for a couple of months to several years. When you can learn something new, it's a good day.

xdeano


----------

